# substrate update pls



## echo (Dec 10, 2006)

When I left planted tanks, fluorite, flora something, and onyx sand were most popular. I remember looking at Amano products in That Fish Place showroom and never saw it offered again. I'm reading lots of posts of people trying and switching to Amano products. Can I get a update on what's going on with substrates these days. 
Thanks,
Bruce in NJ


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Planted aquaria world is always changing. Here's the low down on what's popular right now. There is a trend of people switching from Caribsea Eco Complete, and Seachem Flourite (both which are good substrates) to ADA Aquasoil. Aside from the smart marketing of ADA products, Aquasoil is reported to enhance growth by lowering the pH and KH to produce optimal environmental conditions for harder to grow plant species. It also can provide nutrients to the roots and water column over a long period of time. 

The other two aforementioned plant substrates are still good for most uses as well. The availability of ADA products in the US has just given people another option and a pathway to follow what has been proven to worked for T.Amano's aquascapes.

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Let's not forget the seriously retro trend of using plain-old dirt as your substrate! Check out the el natural forum.


----------

